# APR ECU Upgrades - Now available for the 2017 Golf R, S3 and TTS



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Product Page*

Our popular Stage 1 and Stage 2 ECU Upgrades are now available for the North American 2017 Golf R, S3 and TTS. The upgrades add +66-104 HP and +68-125 FT-LBS of torque, depending on stage and octane, making for an outstanding driving experience. To learn more, visit our product page and contact an APR dealer to schedule an install today!


----------

